
How I Know Twitter Is Doomed: A Deep Dive into Hard Data - adidash
https://medium.com/@rexsorgatz/how-i-know-twitter-is-doomed-a-deep-dive-into-hard-data-6bf16fd2ea18
======
wodenokoto
I have no idea what point he is trying to prove, but I did t get any birthday
wishes from all sorts of services this year. I don't know how people use
Twitter, but it's reasonable that it is used for non-personal relations, such
as keeping up with celebrities and bloggers and such. Why would they wish you
happy birthday?

------
mzjs
(Assuming this isn't sarcasm)

I'm not sure you can extrapolate from one person to hundreds of millions.
Also, how much does the writer use twitter? If you never communicate with
others on twitter, they'll never communicate with you.

------
bsg75
Hopefully sarcasm, not narcissism.

